# I need a contractor in Buffalo...



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I need someone who can take on as many as 12 residential driveways in city of Buffalo. These are people affected by the plow scam last year. We are switching gears with our company and are not able to service these north accounts (my route is O.P., East Aurora and Colden) this year. You will need a blade 7'6" or less. These are prepay seasonal accounts and most are grouped up on a few streets.

PM me if you might be able to take any of these. Thanks.


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi rlee, call me 716-818-5467


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ever figure out what you were doing with the ones in cheektowaga?


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

lol, no man, I thought you were going to take the cheek accounts. One of the customers got a guy and I guess most of them went with him. Jr's lawn service or something.


----------

